# Stack your machines



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

When garage space is at a premium but you just gotta have two machines, stack 'em! My mom wanted to get rid of these old army bunk beds and as anyone who has a welder knows, angle iron becomes a valuable commodity for projects. So after a bit of cutting and welding, I got this very sturdy rack fitting perfectly for summer storage of my two machines.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very cool!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Very Nice Rack. I prefer to stack them this way


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

guyl..... that's a pretty steep-looking ramp you are climbing there.. do you do that alone?

jackmels.... do you manage to stop them leaking oil everywhere out of the dipstick? I guess you must otherwise you wouldn't stack-em that way.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a tipping point where they leak. I try not to go past it.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> guyl..... that's a pretty steep-looking ramp you are climbing there.. do you do that alone?


Oh yes, just using the machine's own power to go up in the lowest forward speed.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I built a 30" wide shelving at mid height all around my 22x22' garage, I gives me a lot of storage space leaving plenty of room for two cars in the center (but of course, no cars are inside the garage....!)


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

guyl said:


> Oh yes, just using the machine's own power to go up in the lowest forward speed.


Wow.. you are braver than I. Maybe it's an optical illusion of the photo. It sure looks steep.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> There is a tipping point where they leak. I try not to go past it.


BTW.. I'd like to to test the middle one on the back row next to the shed please. ;-)
Nah..changed my mind... you can put it back now ;-)

Are they all your personal machines or are you stacking them up ready to sell when the weather cools off?

I once picked up a snowblower from a guy who was heavily into bikes and quad bikes.
He didn't have things stacked but he somehow managed to squeeze things in with an inch to spare on either side of each machine.
He had to play a giant game of Tetris or Rubik's cube whenever he wanted to get one of the back ones out.
Thing is.. they were really expensive machines. It's a miracle that he managed to never scratch a single bike.
Your stack reminded me of his garage.


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

My garage is 3 stalls with 12 foot ceiling. In the garage attic is a 1500 lb hoist that lifts my utility trailer to the ceiling. It take 9 pulleys and about 200 feet of cable to make this work.

Behind the trailer is a shelf 20 feet long by 4 feet deep. It is 7 ft to the bottom of the shelf, so no problems walking under it.

Simply put the snowblower in the trailer, lift the trailer up to the shelf, drop the trailer tailgate onto the shelf (making a bridge) and wheel the blower on the shelf.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

stuart80112 said:


> BTW.. I'd like to to test the middle one on the back row next to the shed please. ;-)
> Nah..changed my mind... you can put it back now ;-)
> 
> Are they all your personal machines or are you stacking them up ready to sell when the weather cools off?
> ...


 That pic was taken last year about this time. That is a Small Portion of what I have. No Definite Plans on Any of Them. Some will be Refurbished, Some Sold as is, Some Parted.


----------

